# engine wiring harness



## jwills (Feb 18, 2014)

I was wandering if anyone knew if a 1994 Nissan Altima engine wiring harness will work in a 1995 Altima?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Different wiring harnesses were often used on same year models, depending on transmission, emissions certification, etc. Try a site like NissanPartsZone.com and compare the part numbers by looking them up in the catalog, or, search what vehicles your harness fits by entering the harness' part # in the part number search at that site.


----------

